# Mg Bgt



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hey up all

i've had enough of my manky old escort td estate and suddenly decided i fancy a bgt (always fancied one) anyhow, i mentioned it to my sis and her hubby knows someone that has one to sell, it has the chrome bumpers and (i think) the wire wheels.

there are only two possible drawbacks, one is that it hasn't been converted to unleaded and the other is that i have arthritis coming on and i'm not sure how easy i'll get in and out of it







:blush:

anyone had one or still got one, i'm wondering what they're like to drive?

it will be nice to have a car where one can check and adjust the timing or balance the carbs instead of these sealed up tamper proof everything with engine management and more flippin' sensors than nuts and bolts, btw did i say how i really dislike todays motors??









john


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good for you John..

Never had one myself but went through a classic car phase not long after I passed my test..

I love 'em, full of character and you'll never be bored for something to do









Good luck with it...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi John

I'm a classic fan, love em to bits, but I always have a modern vehicle as well. You can't beat decent heaters, wipers, lights, brakes etc in the winter.

You may also find it difficult (but by no means impossible) to get insurance for a classic as your sole car, they'll also probably want you to have a garage or decent immobiliser fitted. The other reason to keep a modern vehicle is to retain your NCB, classic policies take into account your amount of NCB entitlement, but they do not keep your ncb entitlement going. Again this can possibly be got around if you are prepared the put the hours in, and phone around. I've been out of the UK for 5 years now, so I can't really point you in the right direction as to who to use.

Unleaded, I wouldn't worry about it at all, lead substitute is readily available, just add it to the tank whenever you fill up. Should the Cylinder head need to come off at some stage in the future, then I would consider getting the Valves/Seats/Springs etc changed so that it can be run on U/L. The usual advice is that whatever lead substitute you choose, stick with. Don't constantly chop and change around by using different brands.

They are low slung, getting in and out will be a problem depending on the extent of your arthritis, controls also tend to be heavier in older cars - have you considered an Automatic ?.

MGB's (AKA Morris Oxford Coupe







) rust just above everywhere, the condition of the bodywork is of paramount importance, much more so than mechanical condition.

Ever considered a Scimitar ? (I've got 2 !), they're faster, handle better, cheaper, 4 seater and room for luggage, fibreglass bodywork and a massive chassis so not so many rust problems to worry about. The 3 litre V6 makes a wonderful sound. Another car from that era that may be worth while considering would be a Triumph Vitesse, as they should be easier to get in and out of than an MGB.

There are plenty of classic and mgb sites on the www, have a good look around them.

Make sure that it is a Pre 1973 (Free RFL), and spend as much as you can afford on the very best one you can find, test drive as many as you can, and if you still fancy one, then go for it.

Good luck

Lee


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hello lee

thanks for the reply, i didn't know about the no claims bonus thing (or the fact that i might not get insurance as my only car









i must say, the reliant schimitars are gorgeous cars but didn't consider them as i thought they would have been much more expensive than the bgt









i'm actually going to view an early bgt tomorrow, it's the chrome bumpered version, the chap paid nearly three and a half grand for it but says that he's let the bodywork go a bit, this shouldn't be a problem as my brother paints cars/ bikes, helmets etc for a living, he's guaranteed a 12 month ticket on it he's that sure of the mechanics and is asking less than half of what he paid for it









here's a car that was my dads, it's been in my garage for years, it's a toyota crown custom 2.6litre straight six, the chassis number is number 72, that's about fifteen zeros then 72









it's an eight seater with two bench seats and a small fold away one that would seat two rather uncomfortably unless they were midgets....



















the car has central locking that works on vacuum, seeker radio that works with motors!!! and an eight track tape player









sorry for the pic quality, it's down to my usual standards







:lol:

john


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Love that Toyota,would look fantastic lowered on some nice wheels and a new paintjob,do it,you know it makes sense.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

thorpey69 said:


> Love that Toyota,would look fantastic lowered on some nice wheels and a new paintjob,do it,you know it makes sense.


Had a mk1 Toyota Carina once, rear wheel drive with 13 inch wheels proper retro only wish I had kept it! As for the mg great fun but hard ride my advice buy a big cushion for you rear!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmmm, obviously not sure of your exact circumstances, but am MGB/GT ain't gonna be reliable for sure!







It's only the next step up in technology from Daimler Benz "tickler" ignition
















Unless you REALLY WANT a "classic" I would seriously recommend a Mazda MX5 if your feeling wind in the hair, rear wheel drive, classic looks (relatively) all in a beautifully engineered and importantly reliable package.....yes I know its not an MGB but there are so many MX5's around now they will become the future "MGB" surrogate for the urge of the wild









Unless of course you want to spend your weekends either like this or paying someone to do this....

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.










My brother-in-law.....spent a fortune restoring it.....then sold it.....now lives on Guersney and runs a 170mph car on an island with a max 40mph speed limit







.....I wish I could hate him, but he's a lovely fella!









Best regards David


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Can thoroughly recommend the Mazzy MX5 mk1 - a fun drive and a welcome escape from my Passat. My knees are shot so it's a bit of an effort getting in and out but worth it....best car I've owned.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

thanks for the advice lads









concerning the mx5, my sis had one, when she sold it she bought a toyota mr3 (which she still has) she's always saying she wishes she had the mazda, a much better car









ron hit the nail on the head, everything can still be bought for the mg's so it's like running a modern day car, actually, it's better cos my lad has a ranault clio sports 182 and can't even get a haynes manual for it









restoring the toyota is definitely not on, it would kill me now









rgds, john


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi John

Have a look through the completed listings on ebay, a decent Scimitar will set you back about half the price of a decent MGB, although there are of course exceptions to the rule.

I go along with the others, that Crown is gorgeous - when was the last time you saw one of those on the road. You know its history, its got family connections, and if restored and looked after, it could become a bit of family history to be passed on to a Son or favourite Nephew. You should still be able to use in in a few years if your arthritis gets any worse. As your brother is in the trade it would seem to be a very worthwhile project.

If you go down the MGB/Scimitar route, you will spend a lot of time tinkering with it, which isn't so bad in the summer, but when its pouring down in the middle of winter and you've got to grease your trunnions every 1500 miles you may yet come to regret it. On the flip side, every journey will become an adventure, strangers will approach you at petrol stations and remenice for hours on end (most of the time thats fine, but sometimes you're in a hurry to get where you're going ). Spares tend to be relatively cheap too, and for the MGB just about everything is easily available

As your health is unlikely to get better, I too would give serious consideration to a younger semi classic, the MX5 certainly fits that bill, there were some nice coupes/sporty cars made in the 80's & 90's that are very cheap to buy, and far easier to maintain. The 80's stuff doesn't have so much of the dreaded electronics. I've also got a Rover V8 powered Mazda RX7, it's reliable, got decent heaters, brakes etc...............alas its been stuck in the garage in the UK unused for the past 5 years, but fear not, we plan to return to the UK next year, and will get the beastie back on the road.

Depending on the amount of spare time you have, I would check out the autotrader online and get out and about test driving a few different cars before making my mind up as to what route to follow.

But if you have an itch for an MGB, scratch it









Cheers

Lee


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

catflem said:


> Hi John
> 
> Have a look through the completed listings on ebay, a decent Scimitar will set you back about half the price of a decent MGB, although there are of course exceptions to the rule.
> 
> ...


lee, thanks for the excellent advice, the toyota isn't still in the same condition as in the photo, as i parked it up in a rented lock-up for about three years which had running water, problem was that it was running all over the rear of the car and rotted it to hell, also, when i parked it up, the engine was fine, it now smokes like mad when i start it up









i'll have a look at other makes but a gt or midget was what i've secretly yearned for for years now









i'm not quiet in a wheelchair yet and would probably enjoy working on a real car and not a computerised conveyance







:lol:

john


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

rondeco said:


> What about an MGC John , you'll appreciate the extra power that's for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ron- i'm not into fetish's but if i were that would be the one to be into







:lol:

i already had a look on t'interweb for mgc, there doesn't seem to be many of them about









the trouble is with fast cars is that one _tends to use it_

i had a sixteen valve astra, only a 1.6litre but it would wind up a little and i set out to work one morning at the usual 5.15 on my eight mile journey to work, as soon as i hit the dual carriageway, i needed the toilet badly, now, instead of turning back at the next roundabout, i decided to try and get to work- big mistake,. as two plod in a vauxhall van watched me go by approaching the speed of sound, i thought it was one of those vans that deliver newspapers at breakneck speeds and so 'blew it away', a short time later the blue flashing lights could be seen so i slowed down, by this time the turtles head was trying to put in an appearance









darn- it was me that they were after









i ended up sitting in the back of their movano squirming in agony and looking as though i was going to get done for causing a mess in a police vehicle, he read me the riot act and let me go on my way, i still don't know how i made it to work without crapping my pants









it was such an ordeal that it's kept me from speeding ever since (well, with only small lapses anyhow







)

john


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

John I had one in the 70's loved it







it was a bas*ard to keep running though I seemed to spend a lot of time under the bonnet! It was the unluckiest car I ever owned I managed to spin off the road on black-ice, got it back and someone backed into me with a Transit van, got it back again and the gearbox fell out ... the final straw was driving down the A19 at 85mph when the oil cooler sprung a leak and covered the windscreen with oil .... it was like something out of a WW2 film with the fighter pilot struggling to see through his glycol covered screen! ..... oh yes .... the engine seized







rust has already been mentioned, mine was a 1972 L Reg and already in 1978 it was full of rust .... still I loved it ... I would say if you have got the time go for it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

two words

Money

&

Pit

Good luck


----------



## mediummynd (Mar 16, 2008)

Two words Jensen Healey


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

well..... i went and had a gander at it... *RUSTY!!!!*, it was rebuilt six years ago (bodywise) with all new panels, the bloke had full photo documentation of the process but for cripes sake, six years and it's as rotten as russia







...

he wouldn't budge on the asking price of Â£1500 so i left it 

still want a li'l sporty number though, it's probably my mid life crisis coming a bit late







:lol:

jenson healey.....HMMMMM

triumph spitfire gt6.....HMMMM

tvr vixen....HMMMMM

the list goes on......

john


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

johnbaz said:


> well..... i went and had a gander at it... *RUSTY!!!!*, it was rebuilt six years ago (bodywise) with all new panels, the bloke had full photo documentation of the process but for cripes sake, six years and it's as rotten as russia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Vixen would get certainly my vote from that lot.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

rondeco said:


>


had her....snorkel and all


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

John why not go for one of these a lot cheaper to buy than mg better handling,more comfort,hardtop or convertible.

most of the bad ones have now long gone,also no need to do the head as for USA market unleaded already,

i put unleaded in mine no addictive runs great just about to the road tax out.










Triumph TR7

bowie


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> two words
> 
> Money
> 
> ...


TBH I think owning any classic car is going to be a case of this, but look at all the fun you'd miss out like breaking down in all the wrong places, electrics just stop working ..... would be a shame not to though


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

bowie said:


> just about to the road tax out.


Alas the rolling exemption was knocked on the head in 1998 ish, only car manufactured before 1/1/73 qualify for free road tax. A very wise move by the government, we wouldn't want things like the Allegro, Marina, and all those wedge shaped things of the 70's era qualifying as classics now would we







.

Many cars first registered later on in 1973 still qualify, as long as you can prove that it was built before 1/1/73.

Cheers

Lee

P.S. What about tracking down the ultimate MGB - I think it was built by Ken Costello, V8 powered !.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

MGB.... nah. youre just askin for trouble imho. Too small, no saftey features and ropey old carbs. I love em but theyre not everday cars, sorry. Get an MX5 if you want an impractical practical car....

I also had TR7s (many incl the softop and the V8) and Spitfires and whilst you can drive one daily I would rather sit in more moden car... get a good Mk1 Golf GTi, Quattro, Corrado or M3... better cars as they werent built by striking Brits in the 70s. LOL


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

The Vixen would get my vote too..


----------

